# Opinions on CH9 Female Seeds? Anyone grow any of their strains?



## TigerHawk (Dec 4, 2010)

Anybody try any CH9 female strains? How stable are they? Any issues when growing? Any hermie issues? How's the overall quality of their strains, which have you grown? 

They are priced affordably, I've always been curious about most of their strains. 

Any input and experiences is much appreciated!


----------



## ataxia (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm growing out one single CH9 California. It's been in veg for almost two months ...I'm still waiting to flower, but the plant itself is growing great so far! I loved some of their crosses especially California ( Jack 33 x Urkel)


----------



## TigerHawk (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah the California seems pretty popular, been sold out at the 'Tude for a while now. That was definitely one of several that caught my eye! I wonder what the true flowering time of it is, says 7wks but who knows, usually ends up being longer than what's listed.

Bump for anymore feedback on any of their strains!


----------



## TigerHawk (Dec 6, 2010)

bump, anyone?


----------



## TigerHawk (Dec 7, 2010)

c'mon ppl, not another soul on here has given CH9 strains a go????


----------



## TigerHawk (Dec 10, 2010)

to the top


----------



## ataxia (Dec 11, 2010)

i have yet to find anyone on here that has grown any CH9 strains. If they haven't i'll be proud to be the first grow for RIU.


----------



## TigerHawk (Dec 13, 2010)

I think you are the only one Ataxia. I plan on getting some of their beans next order. Keep us updated on your grow with the California strain. I'm very interested to see how it plays out and what kind of end results you end up with. 

I know on ICMag there are quite a few who had been growing their strains, but the CH9 sub-forums over there are locked now, not sure why, so can't post any inquiries over there...unless maybe in one of their other sub-forums and hopefully still get responses from other CH9 enthusiasts.


----------



## cocoxxx (Dec 23, 2010)

just ordered 10 afghanica milf (fem). vegging for 10 days then straight into flower, wont be taking clones, at £35 for 10 seeds you can afford not to. will be pissed if i get a heavy pheno and dont clone it, but this is a rush grow. didnt fancy the autoflowers in the end. will let you know how it turns out


----------



## topjoe (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought some Afghani Milk too , have yet to grow them. will write as soon as I do


----------



## ataxia (Jan 28, 2011)

One of mine seemed to hermie. don't know if it was the seed or a llight leak. In any event .... i'm weary. But i went through alot of stress.


----------



## cocoxxx (Jan 29, 2011)

thats not good news. 10/10 germed for me and are above the soil, have yet to flip into flower, will keep a close eye out now, cheers buddy


----------



## OCTAGONAL HOME (Feb 4, 2011)

Howdy y'all, you guys are in good hands with CH9 gear. I've grown many of his selections and they have all come through with flying colors. The biggest yielder I've had from there is the Flower (198 g's dry 1 plant), bu the most beautiful and super stoney bud I've grown from CH9 is the Hashgirl. Check out the Hashgirl pics, those are from my garden. Super purple and potent like 8.5/10. It could KO a horse!

CH9 also used one of my pics for his Flower selection in BigBookofBuds4, check it out if ya have a chance, peace!

 <-- Hashgirl from my garden...


----------



## The Lobster Mobster (Nov 30, 2011)

I love CH9 they are great about all orders and they have not let me down, I have found that through other retailers that there is a chance you could get scammed however if you deal directly through them then you won't have any problems, Best Seeds on the web. 10 outta 10 all the way Really.


----------



## CRaiNKy (Jan 17, 2012)

best chronic i have grown. Herijuana Jack 33 is fire, half a j and you are sitting with your mouth open staring at the television.. Im no rookie either, all my buddies were loving it. CH9 = Legit, I did have a bit of a hermie issue but I do believe it was due to light leaking. Now in the process of trying out their newest fire strain P.O.W. Jack 33 POW x Aloha White Widow 1998 X Ch9 Jack33. Cheers​


----------



## beans davis (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm growing jack33 & critical mass33 22dys in flower both topped for 4 colas both looking very nice.I supper cropped them just a little to keep em even with the hash plants in growing.The critical mass33 is a hardy fast growing plant that looks killer with the 4 big colas.

NEVER MIND the Critical mass33 has nanners and nuts all over the fn place.I cut it down,now im worried about the jack33 doing same.
8 people including me i know of got herms with CH9 seeds.


----------



## beans davis (Jan 17, 2012)

OCTAGONAL HOME said:


> Howdy y'all, you guys are in good hands with CH9 gear. I've grown many of his selections and they have all come through with flying colors. The biggest yielder I've had from there is the Flower (198 g's dry 1 plant), bu the most beautiful and super stoney bud I've grown from CH9 is the Hashgirl. Check out the Hashgirl pics, those are from my garden. Super purple and potent like 8.5/10. It could KO a horse!
> 
> CH9 also used one of my pics for his Flower selection in BigBookofBuds4, check it out if ya have a chance, peace
> 
> ...


OCTAGONAL HOME I've seen your pictures many times on CH9 site.Ubelivable bud shots man.Those hashgirl shots are off the charts.
You're a badass grower bro.
I'm growing critical mass33 & jack33 22dys bloom & both are looking good.I like the way these guys think and will try more strains for sure.


NEVER MIND.i just checked my CH9 Criticalmass33 and it's full of nanners and nuts,too many to pick off.No light leaks no stress ,only plant in my garden to herm.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jan 17, 2012)

Just put my Jack 33 freebie and 2 afgahni milk freebies from herbies in paper towel yesterday... I'm looking forward to seeing what they are like... I'll be sure to post up my opinions of them once the girls are finished...


----------



## beans davis (Jan 17, 2012)

ataxia said:


> One of mine seemed to hermie. don't know if it was the seed or a llight leak. In any event .... i'm weary. But i went through alot of stress.


Because of this post i checked my CH9 plants real good today and the Critical mass33 was full of nanners & nuts.Some had busted open.Motha fuck!I hope this piece of shit didn't seed my other plants.This was the biggest healthiest plant in the garden!Son of me bitch!!!I already went thru this shit with Cali.Con. and their garbage!I didn't have ANY light leaks and these plants are very healthy no yellow leaves no stress at all.This sucks!
No herms on my Dinafem plants there never is even when abused.I've grown several Dinafem G13 Labs & Pyramid seeds strains and never a hermie one even under stressfull conditions.I had another CH9 seed i thru that basterd in the garbage i dont have time for this shit!WITH ME THATS 8 PEOPLE I KNOW THAT GOT HERMIES FROM CH9 SEEDS.
Now im afraid the jack33 is gonna herm on me too.
I was going to order more of CH9 strains and was waiting to see what happened with these.I would'nt grow CH9 seeds again if you gave them to me.
This same shit happened to me with GHS bubba kush & 2 strains from Cali.Con.
These are the only herms i had in over 8yrs of growing.CH9,GHS & Cali.Con and each time i did research and found lots of other people having herm problems with these breeders not just me.

What a fuckin drag!!!


----------



## beans davis (Jan 17, 2012)

ataxia said:


> I'm growing out one single CH9 California. It's been in veg for almost two months ...I'm still waiting to flower, but the plant itself is growing great so far! I loved some of their crosses especially California ( Jack 33 x Urkel)


You better check for herms everyday!
Thanks for tipping me off about the herms.I hope the rest of my garden didnt get seeded but i had some busted nanners and a lot of air blowing.
I just checked this fuckin plant about 6dys ago!


----------



## missnu (Jan 17, 2012)

I just started a Jack 33 of theirs 2 days ago...so we'll see how it all goes...


----------



## beans davis (Jan 17, 2012)

CRaiNKy said:


> best chronic i have grown. Herijuana Jack 33 is fire, half a j and you are sitting with your mouth open staring at the television.. Im no rookie either, all my buddies were loving it. CH9 = Legit, I did have a bit of a hermie issue but I do believe it was due to light leaking. Now in the process of trying out their newest fire strain P.O.W. Jack 33 POW x Aloha White Widow 1998 X Ch9 Jack33. Cheers​


The HERM wasn't due to light leaks!
With you,now its 8 people i know that got herms out of CH9 seeds!!!!
This really pisses me off!


----------



## beans davis (Jan 17, 2012)

I just went to another forum and right off the bat i found 2 people with bad hermie issues with CH9 SEEDS.I should have done the research before i planted these seeds.
Thats 8 people now with herms from CH9 seeds.I'm not even gonna look anymore i've found enough.

It's not light leaks or the growers it's the CH9 SO CALLED BREEDERS.


----------



## beans davis (Jan 17, 2012)

OCTAGONAL HOME said:


> Howdy y'all, you guys are in good hands with CH9 gear. I've grown many of his selections and they have all come through with flying colors. The biggest yielder I've had from there is the Flower (198 g's dry 1 plant), bu the most beautiful and super stoney bud I've grown from CH9 is the Hashgirl. Check out the Hashgirl pics, those are from my garden. Super purple and potent like 8.5/10. It could KO a horse!
> 
> CH9 also used one of my pics for his Flower selection in BigBookofBuds4, check it out if ya have a chance, peace!
> 
> View attachment 1422786 <-- Hashgirl from my garden...


This guy is afiliated with CH9 seeds his pics are all over their site and this isnt the 1st time he posted for them he doesnt post about anything else.

The Lobster Mobster who says CH9 SEEDS IS 10 outa 10 and order straight from their site not a seedbank b/c you might get scammed if you order from a seedbank has 1 fuckn post.




WHO DO YOU THINK THEY WORK FOR???????....................Wake up and smell the coffee ....CH9 SEEDS IS HERMIE BULLSHIT.


----------



## beans davis (Jan 17, 2012)

The Lobster Mobster said:


> I love CH9 they are great about all orders and they have not let me down, I have found that through other retailers that there is a chance you could get scammed however if you deal directly through them then you won't have any problems, Best Seeds on the web. 10 outta 10 all the way Really.


I call fuckin bullshit on this guy "best seeds on the web" with 1 post.

They must think we're idiots on here!!!

How many other trolls they got running interference for em?


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 17, 2012)

didn't CH9 owner take gear from e$kobar & rename it & call it his own?

he did. 
what's that spell?

...that spells "fraud".

enjoy your daily canna dirt dish.

[youtube]ui3RSbx24EY[/youtube]


----------



## ataxia (Jan 18, 2012)

one thing i'll say about my CH9 experience ... mine hermed (i think) due to overstressing it during flower.... i cracked my main stem... however. If it did herm because of that ....it didn't just pop out a few bananas ...it was covered with bananas by the next few nights. ...yeah i say fuck CH9 ...i'm interested in the beans but there's a reason that no one is buying them and the whole line has become freebies basically..


----------



## Capncrunk (Jan 18, 2012)

My CH9 Critical Mass 33 and Jack 33 freebies are still in veg turning into nice bushes. They are very vigorous fast growers and the Jack 33 already has a skunky fuely smell coming off the stem. Gonna flip them fisrt week of february or so, hope I don't get any hermies they are the best plants in my garden at the moment.


----------



## beans davis (Jan 18, 2012)

Capncrunk said:


> My CH9 Critical Mass 33 and Jack 33 freebies are still in veg turning into nice bushes. They are very vigorous fast growers and the Jack 33 already has a skunky fuely smell coming off the stem. Gonna flip them fisrt week of february or so, hope I don't get any hermies they are the best plants in my garden at the moment.


Mine was the best looking healthiest plant in my grow no light leaks no stress this plant was babied and hermed all over the fckn place,nanners & nuts everywhere.
You better check yor plants daily.

CH9 FEMALE SEEDS SUCK ASS!!!

More hermie news i just found 2 balls on my jack33,this sucks ass,i picked em off with tweezers.I dont know if i should chop it or just check it twice a day and pick balls?I had other seeds i could have planted,now chopping these my plant count is to low.Never again growing bullshit freebies.Now somebody is gonna have to do without!


----------



## ataxia (Jan 18, 2012)

beans davis said:


> Mine was the best looking healthiest plant in my grow no light leaks no stress this plant was babied and hermed all over the fckn place,nanners & nuts everywhere.
> You better check yor plants daily.
> 
> CH9 FEMALE SEEDS SUCK ASS!!!
> ...


you could take it easy and check the plants ..but .. you never know if you get every pollen sac. Are you sure you don't have light leaks or high temps that's causing them to herm ...just curious..
i wouldn't diss the freebies ...maybe just the seed company. I've had great success from SOME of attitude's freebes.


----------



## beans davis (Jan 18, 2012)

ataxia said:


> you could take it easy and check the plants ..but .. you never know if you get every pollen sac. Are you sure you don't have light leaks or high temps that's causing them to herm ...just curious..
> i wouldn't diss the freebies ...maybe just the seed company. I've had great success from SOME of attitude's freebes.


Yea you're right,I'm just pissed the blue venom from g13 labs freebie was better than the grape god i paid hi $ for and the osiris from pyramid free was stonger and yielded more than og kush & cateract kush from dna.
I've been growing in the same spot for over 4yrs there is no light leaks no heat stress nothing that could have caused herms.My other strains are just fine.
I came on this thread b/c i was liking ch9 but had never grown them.I only checked for herms b/c of posts here.
Look how many people i found with ch9 hermies and i only looked 1 other place besides here,i quit looking when i found 2 others with ch9 herms right away.
Do you think all of us caused these ch9 seeds to herm?
I'm stressing to much over this shit,nothing i can do about it now 2 plants lost.
It's not like i can run down the street and get a clone,I'm in a very unfriendly mj state.
Thanks bro you mellowed me some.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jan 18, 2012)

I must have bought some seeds from Attitude at the same time as you all, because I have Critical Mass 33, Jack, and Jack 33. I haven't started any of them yet, and I don't think that I will either. I might just use them for an outdoor trial later on this year.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jan 18, 2012)

So much hate for the CH9 gear... I'm still going through with my planting of them... Never know... I might get lucky...


----------



## beans davis (Jan 19, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> So much hate for the CH9 gear... I'm still going through with my planting of them... Never know... I might get lucky...


I know a chick that grew 4 or 5 jack33s,she didn't get any herms and said the smoke was good but not a keeper strain for her.
I didn't chop the jack33 i'm gonna try and grow it out.If it gets covered in nanners like the cm33 i'll post pics.

OP VERY SORRY IF I HIJACKED YOUR THREAD.I WAS JUST TRYING TO PROVIDE THE INFO YOU WERE LOOKING FOR.

Still many people with herms from ch9 seeds.

I picked another nanner off jack33 today and 2 of my hash plants are seeding from top to bottom from the hermie CM33.
This sucks lots of time & money wasted,THIS IS GONNA COST ME A LOT OF $$$.


NEVER BUY CH9 SEEDS UNLESS YOUR LOOKING FOR HERMS..........son of bitch...i was hoping it didn't get my other plants,so much time and $$$ down the drain.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll take some of the hermie seeds if they're free... then when I Go down south I've got a couple of places perfect for seed bombing...


----------



## Troutacus (Jan 20, 2012)

I just cracked a jack 33 the little thing is stretching I think I need more light for him. I'm going to do him outside it'll be my first outdoor grow. It was a free seed from the Attitude so I really don't care what happens to it. It's my test rat. but I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## youngdog (Jan 20, 2012)

I am glad i seen this posting. I have 5 ch9 seeds chillin in the fridge I was thinking of germinating 2 of them and seeing if they was worthy of keeping as mothers. Now i think Ill toss them in the woods and let nature take its place if they survive Ill smoke it and be happy my whole garden didnt get pollinated.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 20, 2012)

ditto on that


----------



## michaeljdumpout (Jan 20, 2012)

i grew the cindy 99 it was slow but once cured it was very intoxicating...oh yeah and i got a seed out of one but i dont think it hermied


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jan 20, 2012)

beans davis said:


> You got em when there done. I'll have plenty.
> Maybe they won't herm since they were crossed with Dinafem.Should be a good cross too.Cali Hashplant X Criticalmass33 hermie.


Cheers for that mate...


----------



## CRaiNKy (Jan 22, 2012)

yo Davis, had Herijuana on the last run,smoke a half doob and its like a left hook from tyson. Im no rookie either, shit went herm on me as well BUT my caretaker pulled a beavis and a few time checked up on them during sleep time with a green bulb... could be the cause but maybe, just started the CH9 POW Jack 33 so I am preparing this time with some Reverse from DUTCH MASTERs.


----------



## ataxia (Jan 23, 2012)

5 pages of hermie complaints ???? the jury is out on this one..


----------



## beans davis (Jan 23, 2012)

CRaiNKy said:


> yo Davis, had Herijuana on the last run,smoke a half doob and its like a left hook from tyson. Im no rookie either, shit went herm on me as well BUT my caretaker pulled a beavis and a few time checked up on them during sleep time with a green bulb... could be the cause but maybe, just started the CH9 POW Jack 33 so I am preparing this time with some Reverse from DUTCH MASTER
> 
> If you buy your HERIJUANA FROM SANNIES you get the real deal and no herms and no wasted money on reverse.
> After reading this thread you think a green light caused the herm?
> ...


----------



## dr2brains (Jan 23, 2012)

Received a CH9 "Humboldt" seed as a freebie from Attitude, haven't planted it yet. Was going to make it a Mother from some guaranteed female clones, but that hermies comment has me wondering if it's worth it.

I was suppose to receive CH9 "Bubba Kush" but that on Attitude!


----------



## Ravenchild (Jan 23, 2012)

One week left til harvest on the bubba kush33 I must be the only growing that strain
Herm free but never had a kush that smells like black pepper with a light chocolate /coffee bean


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jan 25, 2012)

They have a kush that smells like Black Pepper and chocolate/coffee beans..?

That sounds worth a serious shot to me... I couldn't care less if it herms on me...


----------



## ChronosaurusRex (Jan 25, 2012)

Growing CH9 humboldt right now... its been through a lot and its fine.. indica leave, tight internodal spacing.. good gear as far as i can tell


----------



## dumdedum (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow im shocked too see poor reviews for any off female seeds strains


----------



## Ravenchild (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah its weird it had a nice stink to it then 4 weeks in started smelling like pepper
and when touching the bud and smelling fingers u get a hint of lemon/chocolate /then coffee bean
buds shaped like corn cob's and just as hard as the cob I got mine as a freebie few months back


----------



## beans davis (Jan 25, 2012)

I emailed Peter at ch9 seeds and explained to him people were getting herms and asked if there might be a problem,this is his response:
"We never heard of any problems with any of the last crosses and weve done many test. peter"

This is a fucking lie!!!!....He mistakenly sent me an email meant for another person complaining of herms,This is what it said:

"Listen,you know the supervit bottle,not one person is able to tell you whats inside.
80% of growers give products that are simply 100% bullshit or the mixed of these products WILL REVERSE ANY PLANTS........
Read our germination guide and you will find out there is a chance you did it alone and you will do it again if you are not aware!
Peter"

Not only does CH9 seeds sell HERMIE BULLSHIT they fuckin out right lie about it to their customers!!!!

This guy Peter is a fuckin lie!!!!!


----------



## ataxia (Jan 25, 2012)

i also emailed peter .... long story short ... he has no customer service skills. Not to say he was impolite, but he surely wasn't a pleasant person. Now that i'm remembering as i'm typing... i didn't complain, but brought the fact that the strain hermed and that it may have been my fault... i recieved a short answer that i can repurchase the strain at a different seedbank if they carry it.


----------



## Ravenchild (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol the birth of company bashin


----------



## CRaiNKy (Jan 26, 2012)

im just going to have to get some Reverse and hope that the POW 33 their most expensive strain doesnt HERM, Chances are it will but maybe I slow it down with some Dutch Passion Reverse.

[video=youtube_share;hxxWKfO5ATA]http://youtu.be/hxxWKfO5ATA[/video]


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jan 27, 2012)

I've got nothing bad to say so far... 3 beans as freebies... all the beans have cracked and are in their little starter cups at the moment... just waiting for them to break soil...


----------



## northcalwood (Jan 27, 2012)

I've grown CH-9 for the last 3 years. The Vantage Plant. I guess I average 15 seed a year trying for the perfect plant of this sweet strain. I've not had a hermie one. Over the past I've gotten hermies from Greenhouse and acouple others. There isn't a 100% for sure fem seed. All they can do get as close to 100% as they can. And I've had pretty good results with CH-9. You need take in acount some of the people who said hermie "are they good growers'? and you know that for sure? Well my personal word Ch-9 have some good strains. Not to highjack a thread but here's some Vantage and people LOVE it 47 days of flower here and they are done;;;

GL in your Grows Keepem Green


----------



## ataxia (Jan 27, 2012)

northcalwood said:


> . And I've had pretty good results with CH-9. You need take in acount some of the people who said hermie "are they good growers'? and you know that for sure? Well my personal word Ch-9 have some good strains. Not to highjack a thread but here's some Vantage and people LOVE it 47 days of flower here and they are done;;;
> View attachment 2022033
> GL in your Grows Keepem Green


 i've never claimed to have excellent growing skills, matter of fact, i still blame myself for the hermie issues i had, but ....that being said, i forgot to add that my CH9 California had a mutant trait also ...had something like 13-14 leaf points (if you consider that a mutation) but all in all ... i don't believe that that all these people are experiencing hermies because they aren't good growers. IMO ..i just think the breeder may care more about stabilizing certain strains as opposed to others..... if it were a worthy, stable strain. Why would CH9 discontinue California? the strain i was growing.


----------



## Senseimilla (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmmm distressing to read this thread after getting 2 ch9 freebies (humbolt and jack). They are at the back of the line for germing -- although I'd guess hermie issues are going to depend on the strain.


----------



## Masato (Feb 3, 2012)

yup what a bummer... i got a pack of free CH9 seeds ALL FEM too! jack 33, humboldt, and vantage... guess they'll go outdoors and see what happens haha


----------



## michaeljdumpout (Feb 15, 2012)

humbold is rolling now the clone on 12-12 is slow but the mother node space is crazy tight...... im expecting some kind of fungus..... shes going to be one of my top producers i know it


----------



## CRaiNKy (May 16, 2012)

finished the POW 33 from ch9. CH9 is legit, had some nanner sprout week 7.5 on 2 plants, but TGA's shit does the same.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 16, 2012)

I wouldnt grow anymore beans from CH9, all my jacks grew nanners. Fucking waste of time, big pile of poo........stay clear.


----------



## mendocino (Aug 31, 2012)

you seems to have a problem with me Bean Davis, you emailed me once, I sent you some infos about using booster and supervit and the risk of hermie due to these product but you continue with your hate and fear, none of our seeds hermie, this is not true at all. Many seedbanks have problems due to abusive posts like yours on forums and i will not let you do it anymore, most people who have been contacting us about problems, and there is not a lot, where unable to proove their purchase, unable to show any image of plant being hermies, not to say, I never beleive one person who can't proove anything, not even a ticket a purchase...
i will not respond to any posts here, when you said i heard ch9 was banned from forums you mnnat fro Icmag, where tom hill and Raco screw my rep. pages and started with their fears also. And Gypsy nirvana keeping the ch9 forum with a lock for years to break our reputation. Ok but let me tell you, teh ch9 seeds seels very well, they have been very stable, potent, and our customers are very happy with many plants yielding over 200 gr. 

I will post again the infos on the supervit and any booster so people with legitimate soul will at least learn something, other with their fear, abusing their plants and breeders cause they can't find anything else to do, will continue doing so i have no doubts.
this is from Robert Conell Clarke in the 70'

"- Avoid overfeeding young plants using boosters or any of the following
ga3, ethylene, cytokinins, auxins, (small bottle supervit additives, or
superthrive contains cytokinines) it can stimulate sex reversal specially with young plants."

But I am worry there is no point trying to explain something to someone claiming seeds for his mistakes, without any prove. 

Continue with your fear Bean Davis! but watch what you write down.
​


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Aug 31, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> I've got nothing bad to say so far... 3 beans as freebies... all the beans have cracked and are in their little starter cups at the moment... just waiting for them to break soil...



Forgot to update... I got zero of them to break soil... Could have been just bad luck tho...


----------



## CriticalEater (Aug 31, 2012)

beans davis said:


> Because of this post i checked my CH9 plants real good today and the Critical mass33 was full of nanners & nuts.Some had busted open.Motha fuck!I hope this piece of shit didn't seed my other plants.This was the biggest healthiest plant in the garden!Son of me bitch!!!I already went thru this shit with Cali.Con. and their garbage!I didn't have ANY light leaks and these plants are very healthy no yellow leaves no stress at all.This sucks!
> No herms on my Dinafem plants there never is even when abused.I've grown several Dinafem G13 Labs & Pyramid seeds strains and never a hermie one even under stressfull conditions.I had another CH9 seed i thru that basterd in the garbage i dont have time for this shit!WITH ME THATS 8 PEOPLE I KNOW THAT GOT HERMIES FROM CH9 SEEDS.
> 
> 
> ...



Eight people eh? So, all eight of you decided to grow the same breeders stock at the same time, and all of you had problems with hermies? Do you realize how incredibly stupid that sounds? You would think one of you would have told the others before hand that they were having problems with hermies instead of all of you planting the exact same breed at the exact same time. I have to say I think you're a plant from another seed company. CH9 has never let any of MY friends down, but they know what they're doing, so there you go.


----------



## audiophile (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah this is my first post, because I almost never get involved with arguments on websites, but this one takes the cake!
This is too funny, one guy claims to get nanners and some of them "PoP", but does not notice all these nanners during his grow.

Then another guy grows the same variety, but his is also covered with nanners, but doesn't notice this until the other guy post his story about hermies.
It almost sounds like a 3 Stooges skit.........*Hey Moe, I got nanners too NUK NUK NUK ,* Just kidding! 

You have to admit that the evolution of this story sounds strange to say the least.
Yes, I have grown a number of CH9 varieties POW and Toxic Blue to name a couple, and they are very good STRONG medicine.

I always like to see pictures with such claims about bad genetics, that way we not only see all these claimed nanners, but we can also see the condition the plant is in at the time these things happen.

High or low temperatures, over fertilization, improper lighting, PH imbalance, pesticides, light leaks and general stress are just a few things that can cause hermaphrodites in Cannabis plants, needless to say this is not the breeders fault.


----------



## beans davis (Sep 2, 2012)

mendocino said:


> you seems to have a problem with me Bean Davis, you emailed me once, I sent you some infos about using booster and supervit and the risk of hermie due to these product but you continue with your hate and fear, none of our seeds hermie, this is not true at all. Many seedbanks have problems due to abusive posts like yours on forums and i will not let you do it anymore, most people who have been contacting us about problems, and there is not a lot, where unable to proove their purchase, unable to show any image of plant being hermies, not to say, I never beleive one person who can't proove anything, not even a ticket a purchase...
> i will not respond to any posts here, when you said i heard ch9 was banned from forums you mnnat fro Icmag, where tom hill and Raco screw my rep. pages and started with their fears also. And Gypsy nirvana keeping the ch9 forum with a lock for years to break our reputation. Ok but let me tell you, teh ch9 seeds seels very well, they have been very stable, potent, and our customers are very happy with many plants yielding over 200 gr.
> 
> I will post again the infos on the supervit and any booster so people with legitimate soul will at least learn something, other with their fear, abusing their plants and breeders cause they can't find anything else to do, will continue doing so i have no doubts.
> ...


I dont have problem with anyone and i write what i want i'm no punk kid been growing since mid 80s and my grow room is right.None of my other fems in that grow hermed and i picked nanners off the jack 33 and the smoke wasnt top shelf by far i dont lie for anybody!
The reason we all have the same CH9 srtains is b/c they were freebies and i checked that plant not a week before i found it covered too bad to save.

I emailed you twice and you sent me an email meant for someone else saying the shit he was using was causing his herms.I use Dyna-Gro nutes no boosters at all just DG thats it!
And i dont post pics on forums but i still have the hermie seeds if you would like some?I told you on my e mail i dont use any of that shit you listed...you must have me mixed up... you sent me an e mail meant for someone else.

I dont know anything about you being banned and i dont think i posted that.

@CriticalEater if you read the thread you would Know we got these seeds on tude promo...thats why we all growin the same seeds.And we all decided to form a conspiracy against CH9 seeds just b/c we all that way huh? If you read my 1st posts i was pushing them and was going to buy more seeds from them untill this happened.

You know i dont care what anyone thinks i know what i know and i will never touch another CH9 seed or post about them ever again...I'm done!
Peace

EDIT: I was pissed my plants got seeded i apologize for atacking anyone pesonally...it was meant at the company and i lost my temper and i'm sorry for that...thats not who i am...but i meant every word i said about the seeds.


----------



## audiophile (Sep 3, 2012)

I understand the frustration, but I think the point must be made that in this hobby things happen!
I have had hermies from Sensi Seeds and Greenhouse Seeds, but that doesn't mean that their entire line of seeds should be bashed because something went wrong with one variety, *which more than likely was my fault in the first place*.
If Honda, Ford or Porsche has a recall on one car model, does that mean that entire automobile line is no good?

When dealing with certain varieties of cannabis some are more sensitive than others, which is the reason why some breeders point out the level of expertise required for growing certain varieties.

If this hobby is so easy, why do we have contest between different breeders, because this is science and botany, which requires education and experience. 

Name dropping nutrient companies, and all the other assorted banter means nothing if you cannot achieve your desired results. I started in plain dirt (27 years ago) and worked my way up to soilless mediums and the like. Far too many people want to start in the Majors and by pass the Minors, then wonder why they can't hit the ball. 

One thing is for sure with anything that is to be learned, you can do it the easy way or *the hard way!
*


----------



## beans davis (Sep 3, 2012)

I understand your position completly.

I tell you this for the last time...i know my grows and i didnt cause that plant to herm DFs didnt herm neither did Firestarter or any of my OGs and theyre hermie prone and were all fems.

I'm not saying all CH9 strains will do this but there is several strains on here hermmin and i dont believe its all growers fault.

I hope CH9 Seeds does well ...i dont have anything against anyone personally...i already said i lost my temper.

2 strains hermed on me in my grows Ch9 Critical mass 33 & GHS Bubba K and the Bubba was good smoke it hermed on me 3 times and every time it was the only herm in the grow out of 11 other plants...so i gotta call breeder on that 1...same w the Critical Mass 33!

EDIT:I never brought up nutes untill you said i was putting that crap on my plants.. and i dont even know what that shit is you listed...wasnt name dropping just tellin ya what i used you seemed to think i was using some shit that i dont use.


----------



## audiophile (Sep 3, 2012)

*1. You are not telling me anything for the first or last time!
2. I never told you anything about putting anything on plants.
3. I was not talking to you in particular anyway!
*
*"But I will bite"*
Let me take a stab at the problem you maybe having, I know you stated that you know your grows well.
I have learned over the years that not all varieties eat the same, so if you are using a hydro system with one main reservoir, and you have different varieties in that same system, don't be surprised when some of them react differently!

The same holds true in any other medium that you chose to grow in, if you feed every one the same, you may not like the reaction that some plants have to this blanket approach.
I have grown many of Mr Nice's Hazes, and one mango phenotype I had only liked about 1/8 the food that the rest of the plants in the grow ate. If I forced it to consume more, it would burn and more than likely possibly turn *hermaphroditic*.

Hermaphrodites occur in both Feminized and Regular male female seeds, but even with a true hermaphrodite, you will get some offspring that will not have that as a dominant trait in its genetic code. This is why I have a hard time with people who start spreading reports about hermie's and seed companies, they usually don't know enough about what they are talking about in the first place.

One of the practices that is almost sure to cause nanners is waiting too long to harvest. I will not get into this long explanation as to why, but I will say that many poly hybrids do not like to wait until 40 or 50% of the trichomes have oxidized. When growing with the sensimillia (sp) technique they will throw nanners.

*CH9 seeds like any other company has an image to up hold, and should defend their position like any other company would and should! 
Since where I live it is legal to grow, I tell my customers who the breeders are of what they are getting. So like many other growers we don't want to hear people say that "we don't want any of this or that" because I read that they are no good on the internet.
Anyone can see that this thread has said exactly that CH9 seeds are no good, this is the general tone that it has, and it is unfair and wrong!*

*You stated before that this was your last word on this subject, let's hope you can be true to your word (but some how I doubt it)!


*


----------



## The Lobster Mobster (Oct 6, 2012)

beans davis said:


> This guy is afiliated with CH9 seeds his pics are all over their site and this isnt the 1st time he posted for them he doesnt post about anything else.
> 
> The Lobster Mobster who says CH9 SEEDS IS 10 outa 10 and order straight from their site not a seedbank b/c you might get scammed if you order from a seedbank has 1 fuckn post.
> 
> ...


I work on the Ocean dude, I have had issues with CH9 seeds, I have grown different types of there seeds, Jack last season outdoors and it was good, I grew Hashgirl this year which are really late but that's a Sativa for yeah and I grew NL5XJACk33 and it was really good, it didn't like to much water and towards harvest, I had crazy mold issues, which in part could've been my fault for having to many in one spot, others that where on there own did stellar, and I wasn't impressed with the Hashplant at all, I think that Peter has a few really good strains and if you are growing it outdoor, then some things you cannot control, inside I am not sure but out of the 50 or so seeds I have bought from CH9 all have been females.
I do not write on these things alot because I think it is sketchy.
Thanks though, I like getting to respond but the Paranoia seems a little amped up, I will check after ThanksGiving to see if any1 replies.
one thing I pride myself on is honesty, so hopefully this is helpful for some1.


----------



## IndicaDom (Oct 6, 2012)

At the moment I am growing two freebies I got from Attitude, the CH9 Critical Mass 33+ which has a very sharp pine/lemon smell, I picked a few early buds I am at around day 45 and the high was kind of racy. I am interested in how the high is going to be because the plant is around 2 -3 oz., not a bad yield. I am also growing out the Blue Lemon Thai, which I unfortunately trimmed down to a near bonsai and I have about a 10g plant of it, but the blue lemon thai has some interesting smells, very sweet. Also the bud structure isn't like I've seen before, and it doesn't have much crystal at the moment, but I have a feeling the blue lemon thai if I let it go to day 75 or 80 it will be really nice. Also what is funny is that I actually had a few ocassions with light leaks on my grow and none of my plants got balls, Eva Jamaica Dream, CH9 Blue Lemon Thai, Critical Mass 33+, Mandala Seeds Hashberry and Point of no Return. So I would have to say either a bad batch from the other growers, which doesn't make sense because I grew out the same promotional seeds, or they had some grower errors, which is more likely.

As a side note all of these plants have been cloned, and I will be running the Critical Mass and Blue Lemon Thai again at higher numbers and less veg time to see if I can discern more about the plants, I don't feel the two large mothers I flowered will be a good enough representation.


----------



## trouble27 (Oct 6, 2012)

im growing the critical mass 33 also no nanners yet bud looks suprisingly good smells kinda peppery with hint of lemon also growing the super haze fast growing thought it was gonna be a good 1 but nope trich production if i could even call it that is shitty im gonna be week 7 here in a couple days and the bud looks like it did on week 2 of flower this plant is a piece of shit hopefully what little bud i get off it will be decent. never again will i grow this plant the critical mass is getting reveged if it smokes good i will try to get a pic in a titty bit


----------



## trouble27 (Oct 6, 2012)

critical mass 33 just cut a little bud to sample yesterday 
super shitty haze i mean super haze the first pic is a clone off the plant in pic2 the bigger plants buds look bigger in the pic than they are its mostly leaf and pistols with an occasional trichome the clone just keeps stretching gonna chuckit outside they dont deserve a spot in my garden


----------



## trouble27 (Nov 28, 2012)

Alright well both freebies were crap critical mass turned out pretty fluffy and if u don't have a high tolerance it will get u kinda high the the smell is less than pleasant and it will prob get smoked if I get in a real pinch but nothing I would ever grow again . Super haze well this plant just sucks Super Strechy horrible looking bud super leafy the high is just in the head and not very strong at all and deffinately not very tasty not going to grow this ever again . I'm sure someone will say it's my fault that they sucked but they were not the only strains I grew this go . Out of my Tahoe og , kalishnapple kush , heavy duty fruity the void,agent orange ,grandaddy ,plush berry , blue dream,purple gorilla,jamaican dream ,cheese quake ,mazar kush they were by far the worst plants in the garden . Now I did only grow 1 seed of each so I can't say that they would all be crap prob some better phenotypes to pick from but I grew what I had and that is what my opinion is based on I will post a few pics later .anyone else have any info on ch9 seeds ?


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 28, 2012)

oh man do i love their jack! i didn't want to like it because it was so squat and fat leaved that i thought it was going to be an afghani, but it was low odor, potent, VERY euphoric and had a light stone that was more of a heavy body thump than relaxing to tiring. i didn't give it a lot of attention as i was all hard for trippier jack's cleaner 2 & sweet haze, but for a mellower buzz, it kicks much ass. skunk #1 & blueberry suck in comparison. i'm giving it another go as a potential breeder for shrinking stretchy strains without adding as much stone as skunk, G13, NL#5, C13, critical +, & blueberry etc. and will also test their jack 33 to see just how much more euphoric that one can be as jack isn't shabby in the happy department. part of the reason it was so potent might be that it has huge seeds too.

i like what i've seen from CH9 so far. sorry to hear about the hermies with that other grower. mine was a true lady. it's the best "cash cropper" strain i've tried so far probably, but sativa trans love is compact, fruity and more motivational like a generic haze. i really want to compare all of my favorites under identical conditions and with better note taking. jack is at the very least worthy of a re-run with a buzz i think most would really like in the mids range.

bummed to hear all of the reports of hermies for these just like the cali connection blue dream i was so enthused to try. i'll still give them a go regardless. that's why i always used to avoid feminized seeds, but so far, have only seen hermies out of highland thai regs, but that's a natural trait for the strain.

oh well... i think my 1st CH9 beans were freebies and the jack & jack 33 i have now weren't much more than $20. i'll just have to make a mental note to keep my eye on my cali con and CH9 gear. it could be too that the beans were old stock if you got them as freebies. that might make a difference, but a plant that straight up goes mardi gras isn't what anyone wants.


----------



## audiophile (Dec 12, 2012)

It is hard to take any growers opinion seriously about a breeder that grows out 10 different varieties at once (ten different seeds at a time), and tries to tell other people what is good and what is not from growing one seed from one variety. Most of these "flavor of the moment" growers have no idea what they are looking for in a plant, or how to bring out the characteristics of the genetics they use.

It is always entertaining to see remarks about seed producers products being inferior when you notice what the growers choices are from a breeders catalog. We all read the wonderful and creative descriptions about the variety we choose, but many of us ignore the dominant genetic characteristics of the seeds that we buy.

Anything (with some exceptions) with Haze/Sativa as a dominant characteristic is not for the newbie! Sativa's originate at equatorial locations where the temperature hovers in the 80's degree range most of the year, and this area gets plenty of sun with high humidity. 

Most growers who do not have a lot of space, money or time and cannot duplicate these conditions consistently. 
So, what happens when Sativa's are grown with high temperatures, not enough light and too much fertilizer....they do not grow very well. The reason they are hybridized is to try and offset some of these geographical origin requirements.

If a seedling has a bad start to begin with, many never recover by maturity to express the full potential of the genetic composition within the plant, and that is assuming that everything else within the grow is perfect.

As long as we keep using "paper towels" and other methods that are not needed to germinate good viable seeds, we will have more problems than usually will occur. What is wrong with placing seeds in the medium we are going to grow the plants to get seeds to sprout? Seeds only need to be germinated in this fashion when they are old and have a low germination rate. Use starter cubes that are designed for this, not cups of water or paper towels.

There are only two kinds of seeds on this planet Orthodox and Recalcitrant, I am not going to explain the difference, because those that want to know will do the home work, and the rest will continue to complain about germination rates, high male to female ratios and the usual banter, because they refuse to learn anything and like to blame other people for their lack of knowledge, like the breeders.

As long as we keep using silly additives marketed by fertilizer companies, we will continue to waste money and be disappointed. Sure some additives work, but the ones that do contain growth hormones/regulators that have been banned for human consumption for the past 30-50 years. Do a search (marijuana growth regulators) to find out that some of our favorite companies have been selling these regulators to us and not listing it as an ingredient. Some say it is not harmful, but why take a chance on having a kid with birth defects, or making yourself sick?

*Pay attention to breeders skill level recommendations when listed, and when not listed do your homework before you buy. Most breeders that do not list skill level recommendations assume you know what you are doing, or are they wrong?*

*Start researching products before you use them, and stop using additives because someone told you they work, or worse before you find out whats in them in the first place.

Spend your money wisely on required equipment like PH meters, PPM meters, proper ventilation, safe wiring and proper lighting. Do this before you waste your money on "Bud Builders" or "Bud Sweeteners" etc.

Stop wasting money on grossly over priced nutrients, you can contest grow anyone with a $10.00 bag of Maxibloom.

Buy carbon filters, stop trying to make your own and leave it to the professionals they know what they are doing, and the price is worth it. Even if it is legal to grow in your state use one. You do not want people to know what you are doing, unless you want someone to help themselves to your grow when you are not home, or worse you walk in your front door one day followed by a 357 pistol to the back of your head!
*
These are just a few of the the thoughts that come to mind when viewing a thread like this. I do not want to get into any arguments about my comments, so if you disagree, keep doing what you are doing your results will speak for itself.

This is what gives this hobby such a black eye when it comes to inaccurate information. When new or ignorant growers gain more experience, and stop trying to play expert, they will see it is not so much what they did, as it is more of what they didn't do that screws up a grow! 

*How do I know all this, I used to be a know it all Newbie, and trust me I was one of the best because I paid hundreds of wasted dollar$ to be the best idiot/moron grower I could. 
Heed my advice as you do not want to be the new champion!*


----------



## Jakebake420 (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone have a P.O.W. 33 Smoke / Grow Report ?

Tude had CH9- POW 33 and maybe Crit 33 or Jack 33 as UFOs the last couple of months. It would be nice to hear of people's experience with CH-9 freebies as they start finishing up in a couple months.

Anyone have experience with P.O.W. 33, please post. The breeder says it is one of the most powerful "Medical" strains on the market. It also finishes really fast in like 56 days. Please post or include link of another grow.

Thanks


----------



## althor (Jan 16, 2013)

Most people germ seeds to see if they are viable and not waste soil for a seed that never pops. Also when you are paying 10+ bucks per seed you want to know if they are viable.


----------



## hazey grapes (Jan 17, 2013)

> *It is hard to take any growers opinion seriously about a breeder that grows out 10 different varieties at once (ten different seeds at a time), and tries to tell other people what is good and what is not from growing one seed from one variety. Most of these "flavor of the moment" growers have no idea what they are looking for in a plant, or how to bring out the characteristics of the genetics they use.*


another attack directed at me...

first off... the only "flavor of the minute" strain i've grown so far is TGA subcool's jack's cleaner 2 because they have such a solid reputation and delivered the goods in the 3 consistent plants i sampled.

second, i KNOW what i'm after! gear that gets you high and avoid gear that's stony or bears my mortal enemy afghani's stink factor regardless of buzz. flavors are just a novelty to me, but a good flavor with a great buzz is a win win.

third, i've gone "off the map" testing gear others don't like jack's cleaner 2 when their offensively named jack the ripper is THE true flavor of the minute, but haven't seen too many people growing high quality seeds' haze x skunk yet which is crazy potent with no burnout stone EVER, holy smokes' malawi gold, world of seeds NL5 columbian, rokerij fake amnesia (generic) haze, mandala's 8 miles high, and i was buying joey weed's C99 when that shit was off the radar too. fuck that popularity contest shit! i flat out despise the taste of diesels even if onyx has a superior buzz and take flack all the fucking time for GOING AGAINST THE FLOW and showing open contempt for cash crapping robot fucking clones. 

there was a LEGIT reason, for example, the first light i bought was lower yielding halide... i've KNOWN since the mid 80s that full spectrum light is better for quality where sodium is just a 1 trick pony all about yield with inferior flavor and maybe THC profiles too, though i haven't re-read jorge cervantes' indoor marijuana horticulture a 13th time since the late 80s when i almost had it memorized.

instead of being a dickhead and attacking me and changing the subject, how about attacking those "schwag strains" you're implying i try and hype up instead, which you won't because you know you'll put your foot in your fucking mouth as the few growers i've compared notes with on some of the strains i've grown like CH9 jack have gotten similar buzzes or other qualities as me.

besides, you'll get way more variation at the strain level than you will at the pheno level, so either i'm striking gold 3 out of fucking 3 times with DNA strains that are above average in every way and getting "rare generic fodder" out of other breeder's gear, hazes in particular, or maybe something in the middle. regardless, i fucking tell it like it is for whatever i grow with no fucking axe to grind or agendas other than hating all that stony shit most useless tools grow because they're greedy scum who don't have as much love for the gift as i do.

i grow the best i can find, not easy either as few are fucking growing gear that gets you high and even fewer are giving acceptable smoke reports on it, and o my best to share this HARD TO FUCKING FIND info as practically no one ever gives me recommendations for better at the practical level other than one member always trying to steer me towards ace panama.

i wasted a fucking YEAR back when overgrow was still around asking over and over and fucking over again for just one fucking person to tell me just "how bad" the stone was from the super silver haze and apollo 11 everyone kept trying to push me into and never DID get an acceptable answer and wound up going with decent, but not spectacular C99 instead only to be disappointed that it was racy and clearheaded and not as neutral or especially trippy as columbian gold.. all for the lack of the EXACT fucking kind of information i try to share because no one else is...

your fucking point now?!

oh... you're just another useless cash crapper defending the lie of bag appeal? i'll fight that shit to the fucking death! another jealous hater that'll say ANYTHING to stop others from growing gear they KNOW is better than their tired old OG kush everyone under the fucking artificial sun is growing when i give that shit away as it's beneath my standards of excellence in highs only and shit that doesn't literally stink for no reason other than to perpetuate the lies of schwag appeal.

i have CLEAR fucking goals... fun upbeat strains that are motivational with the sensory effect you don't see in 99% or so of the common shit on every fucking street corner, and i measure EVERYTHING i try against both columbian gold, and 25 fucking years of the shit punk ass loser growers to get rich off that doesn't get you high.

i know a fucking lot more about fucking getting high than billions of poor souls that never have because no one is offering that service!

so, by your own admission then... my reports show, at the very least, what is POSSIBLE out of good gear grown by an apparent total fuck up? you can't have it both fucking ways like you wish. if a total fuckup can get better highs out of almost everything he rolls the dice on than shit from dozens of schwag growers over 2 1/2 decades, um, that says a lot about my shopping skills as even a generic haze like rokerij amnesia takes a steaming dump on ANYTHING i've ever wasted money on in 25 years, and that's the "low end" of what i've sampled!

whut? whut? whut?!


----------



## audiophile (Jan 17, 2013)

Why these so called "growers" refer to 4 way hybrids as strains shows how little they know about what they are talking about, or even more to the point how stupid they are! I love these so called experts, if it wasn't for them most of the money being made on all the stupid grow equipment being sold to morons would not be possible. _I am not going to try and address all the mistakes quoted above, I will just say that if you listen to this guy you should be very successful._* 

If you do not like CH9 seeds don't buy them, grow something else that you can fail with! 
*After reading the post above, I cannot help but advocate that there should a law that restricts inbreeding of human beings.

Let me make sure that I get this correct about another post listed here, germinating seeds in water or paper towels is to save on wasting dirt for the same purpose? Here is a clue for those that have to ride the special bus in the morning to get to school.

Have you ever wondered why most of the complaints about bad germination rates always comes from people who use these silly methods, yeah think about it a minute it will come to you eventually.


----------



## calicat (Jan 18, 2013)

About two weeks I'll be chopping a herijuana jack 33 and the finish time would be 51 days. It was a joy to grow. Can't wait to smoke it. Smells hashy but really hard to tell because the agent oranges are masking the aroma of everything I have in flower atm. Structure wise it looks like herijuana. I'll probably try their other strains as single seeds and definately crack the vintage 06 at the end of the year.


----------



## hazey grapes (Jan 18, 2013)

the 2 day soak method where you poke your floaters that will sink IF they sink after 24 hours has always worked for me and i did try gently scuffing my beans with sandpaper once and i can't say whether it helped or not, but it didn't seem to hurt them

sadly, my second jack didn't want to co-operate, so i bought another with an order for chocolope as i still want to test it and knock it up with some sativa trans love x cindy apollo and especially malawi gold if it doesn't turn hermie and to give it a better test.

my purpose in placing the order though was to get a blim burn orka UFO that's supposed to be trippy, and to test it for the peeps here that do appreciate ANY reporting on strains that get you high that aren't being covered much.

i've come to the conclusion that there's a cash crapperconspiracy to discredit any grower testing sativa dominants. i was trying to decide if i wanted to try DNA martian mean green as sweet haze is out of stock, and in another forum some troll was giving the MMG reporter shit and questioning their grow because, like me, they care more about buzzes than logs and pics. in their case, whoever was bitching that without a log, they were just making it up... like a fucking genius... uh... no one could ever fake a grow log! fuckin' A! get over yourselves haters! i'm inclined to give whoever the benefit of the doubt as the only reason i can see to fake a report is if you're a schwag breeder trying to move your shit, and there's 1 or 2 of them up in here... you know who you are bitches, but DNA doesn't have to stoop to that cause their gear's totally righteous! maybe i'll try MMG next time.

to keep things simple, i'm planning on fewer plants at a time and just letting them fill a screen up. harvesting a bunch of interwoven plants would be a real bitch i bet.

as to the untested blim burn, i'll only hype it if it earns my respect in some way. hopefully it'll rise above generic haze status which isn't shabby, but not that impressive either for my HIGH (pun intended) standards.


----------



## audiophile (Jan 18, 2013)

You have already been told once that you are not a grower, so stop trying to pass yourself off as one. Just because seeds sprout and start growing, doesn't make anyone a grower, seeds sprout on their own in nature with no so called grower present. 

To be a grower you have to have some understanding of basic horticulture, sadly this is not the case.


----------



## althor (Jan 18, 2013)

audiophile said:


> Why these so called "growers" refer to 4 way hybrids as strains shows how little they know about what they are talking about, or even more to the point how stupid they are! I love these so called experts, if it wasn't for them most of the money being made on all the stupid grow equipment being sold to morons would not be possible. _I am not going to try and address all the mistakes quoted above, I will just say that if you listen to this guy you should be very successful._*
> 
> If you do not like CH9 seeds don't buy them, grow something else that you can fail with!
> *After reading the post above, I cannot help but advocate that there should a law that restricts inbreeding of human beings.
> ...



I have always had incredible germ rates, so I dont think that issue is a problem for me.


----------



## audiophile (Jan 18, 2013)

Sure pre-germination works! My comments are not directed at those who know how to do it without contamination of the embryo. 

I think Mandala Mike said it best at his site, so I will let him explain, I am tired of trying to explain why it is not needed for fresh viable seeds and places them at greater risk for failure should they be contaminated with bacteria!

The following was taken from the Mandala Seeds site.............

*For an optimal germination result the seeds should be planted DIRECTLY into the substrate. We clearly advise against using pre-germination methods or soaking. Please do not place the seeds into a glass of water or in moist paper tissues.
*
This does not mean that pre-soaking should never be used with seeds from other sources, or that we criticize growers who prefer this method. We are aware that some breeders recommend it for their products. But to prevent complications and achieve the consistent level of high germination rates that you should be getting from your Mandala seeds please trust our advice and follow our guidelines.
Please take note that customers who soak their Mandala seeds in water or wet paper tissue do so at their own risk. We are not accountable for any failure in germination or complications caused by this method.
*Fresh and healthy seeds prefer a nurturing and airy substrate to germinate in &#8211; just as mother nature has meant it to be. Cannabis is a plant species originating from semi-arid and temperate biotopes and the vast majority of modern cannabis hybrids contain a substantial percentage of these genetics. Cannabis seeds are not adapted to swampy wetlands, but they are suited for germinating in well drained soil/substrate. In nature they rot if they fall into a puddle of water...and there are no paper tissues lying around either.* Taking into account these botanical facts, it is quite logical that by creating germination conditions that are similar to those of the natural habitat you can expect the best results.
*What happens if one uses pre-germination methods?*

* Soaking seeds in water/wet paper towels is a method which can be used for old seeds (3+ years) that are drying up and losing germination power; and for pure land race equatorial strains such as from Africa.* Both factors do not apply to our seeds. Fresh seeds have a healthy embryo whose cells are filled with water. But excess water causes the cells to bloat, depletes oxygen and leads to the tissue rotting away before the seed embryo can germinate. Old seeds have lost water in the cell tissue, the embryo starts to shrivel, which is why germination rates drop the older the seeds are. Therefore, old seeds (ie. 3+ years) can soak up more water before adverse conditions cause them to rot. This is one of the main reasons why various seed stock reacts differently to pre-germination methods. Some growers make the mistake of soaking our seeds in water for up to 1-2 days because it may have worked in the past with other seeds. This does not mean, however, that this method can be used for all seeds. *In fact, old stock or equatorial cannabis seeds should only be soaked in water for a few hours at the most. Always consult the web site of a seed bank for specific advice and instructions on how to germinate their seeds.*
* It is in a growers best interest to choose a germination method with the lowest risk of complications.* Because we want customers to have the highest success rate possible we recommend the most convenient and safest method. This does not mean it is the only option. We simply believe it carries the lowest risk for germinating fresh seeds. *Planting seeds directly in the substrate is also the most plant friendly method for any type of seed stock.* The reasons are explained below in paragraph 2 & 3.
_*Placing healthy & fresh seeds in water/wet tissue can lead to the development of fungi or bacteria on the seed hull.*_ Lack of oxygen and contaminating substances in the water/wet tissue promote fungal growth which can be transported to the substrate later on. Often the seed simply rots away if left for too long in a glass of water, or wrapped up in wet tissue.

Once the seed sprouts in a glass of water or paper tissue it already has the taproot growing out of the cracked seed hull. While transplanting the germinated seed it is very difficult, indeed impossible, to prevent damage to the delicate taproot. Many sprouted seedlings handled in this way show retarded development, or even simply fail to appear out of the substrate after transplantation. Handling seedlings this way can impair the health & vigour of the plant for the duration of it&#8217;s life cycle - especially if other disturbing factors occur during the early stages of growth.
Professional horticulturists rarely use pre-germination methods to actually grow out the seedlings because of the shock suffered from transplanting them. For example, we use the paper tissue method only as a quick test for germination rates of aged seed stock from our genetic repository. This allows us to see beforehand how many seeds we have to put in soil to get the amount of plants we require for breeding projects.
Germinating cannabis seeds is not difficult. All you need is some basic information on what is important and everything should work out fine.


----------



## stickyfingers25 (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow this thread is FUCKKKKKIN HOSTILE!!....settle the hell down,are you guys growing crack?
AT any rate back to the original question...as it appears that the last few threads are arguing about ummm _how to germinate a seed? _
*CH9 Seeds...*I got two of these for free, months ago from Attitude.The Attitude Seed Bank is great! I have dealt with many seed banks including mark emery preinternet days out of the magazine when they where the only ones around and crazy high prices.And the Attitude is the way to go..original sealed breeders packs!And it arrived!(For a black/gray market imported from overseas purchase that's all I ask outta shipping.)
At any rate I received two Ch9 Samples for free...The first one I completed months ago It was Blue Lemon Thai n WOW what a great strain! Super Vibrant,potent ,tasty...It was one single feminized seed and we filled a sea of green at my buddies with the clones...EVERY SINGLE ONE IS THE SAME..VERY homogeneous plants..and even after a couple generations of cloning,they burst forth from veg till harvest..I know I am going off one seed and one strain,but if it's any indication of CH9 *I AM SOLD.*I have used kc brains,flying dutchman,serious and dutch passion in the past...this blue lemon was my favorite....just cracked the critical mass fem which was the other sample and after many months of sitting on my shelf it too is growing like a weed.


----------



## calicat (Feb 3, 2013)

Here are some pictures of Herijuana jack 33. Flower time was 51 days. Throughout flowering had a distinctive hash smell could not always smell it because of the agent oranges that were in there too. http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/herijuanajack3351daysflowerIII_zpsd0f6236e.jpg
http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/Herijuanajack3351daysflower_zps2ac2ae2d.jpg
http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/herijuanaJack3351daysflowerII_zps15da8367.jpg


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 3, 2013)

stickyfingers25 said:


> Wow this thread is FUCKKKKKIN HOSTILE!!....settle the hell down,are you guys growing crack?
> AT any rate back to the original question...as it appears that the last few threads are arguing about ummm _how to germinate a seed? _
> *CH9 Seeds...*I got two of these for free, months ago from Attitude.The Attitude Seed Bank is great! I have dealt with many seed banks including mark emery preinternet days out of the magazine when they where the only ones around and crazy high prices.And the Attitude is the way to go..original sealed breeders packs!And it arrived!(For a black/gray market imported from overseas purchase that's all I ask outta shipping.)
> At any rate I received two Ch9 Samples for free...The first one I completed months ago It was Blue Lemon Thai n WOW what a great strain! Super Vibrant,potent ,tasty...It was one single feminized seed and we filled a sea of green at my buddies with the clones...EVERY SINGLE ONE IS THE SAME..VERY homogeneous plants..and even after a couple generations of cloning,they burst forth from veg till harvest..I know I am going off one seed and one strain,but if it's any indication of CH9 *I AM SOLD.*I have used kc brains,flying dutchman,serious and dutch passion in the past...this blue lemon was my favorite....just cracked the critical mass fem which was the other sample and after many months of sitting on my shelf it too is growing like a weed.


Clones are always supposed to be the same. Has nothing to do with how homo or heterozygous a plant is.

Glad you liked yours. My CM33 I grew for the hell of it wasn't bad. Pretty dank smelling and decent smoke. Wasn't a keeper for me though. Based on my experience with it, I would grow something out from them again in the future although I'm not jumping at it given they only do feminized seeds.


----------



## althor (Feb 3, 2013)

calicat said:


> Here are some pictures of Herijuana jack 33. Flower time was 51 days. Throughout flowering had a distinctive hash smell could not always smell it because of the agent oranges that were in there too. http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/herijuanajack3351daysflowerIII_zpsd0f6236e.jpg
> http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/Herijuanajack3351daysflower_zps2ac2ae2d.jpg
> http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/herijuanaJack3351daysflowerII_zps15da8367.jpg



My best friend grew out Jack 33. I was less than impressed. If I never smoke it again I would be just fine.
Woodsy smell and taste that was just horrible and the buzz was eh.


----------



## althor (Feb 3, 2013)

audiophile said:


> Sure pre-germination works! My comments are not directed at those who know how to do it without contamination of the embryo.
> 
> I think Mandala Mike said it best at his site, so I will let him explain, I am tired of trying to explain why it is not needed for fresh viable seeds and places them at greater risk for failure should they be contaminated with bacteria!
> 
> ...



Seems you are sold on it. Do it your way. Most of us will continue doing it OUR way. At 10 bucks a seed, I will continue to germ and see the tails pop out. Plain and simple. I am sure it is no big deal to Mandala considering the 10's of thousands of seeds they have on hand. Hell they can drop 10000000 seeds and those that dont germ are no big deal.


----------



## kindnug (Feb 3, 2013)

You CAN'T guarantee every seed the exact same> Just like you CAN'T guarantee every seed will sprout(even in perfect conditions)

I can say I've had CH9 Greenbud outdoors full sun 30gal pot 8 ft. tall showed female end July and mid sept. threw balls Top to Bottom...

It doesn't take a "grower" to plant and harvest good product outdoors...I know the other 15 plants turned out full females and produced Top Shelf quality (mainly due to finding the balls before blown wad)

The 15 were also fem. ceeds from G13Labs+Dinafem(5packs) that were pure girls.
The CH9 was a free one> G13Labs previous free seed encouraged me to order full packs from them.

Ceeds are supposed to grow themselves last time I checked!All they need is a good medium+water/food+sunlight
Anything else outdoors is genetic especially when they all get the same treatment (like queens)


----------



## audiophile (Feb 3, 2013)

It would seem that as usual people see what they want to see, and hear what they want to hear when it comes to their own thought process. I have no problem how people germinate seeds as long as they know why they are doing it, they could germinate them between "hot dog buns" for all I care! *It is a major shock to the embryo to use this method, and I challenge anyone to prove differently!

Many growers germinate seeds out of the main grow medium regardless of what they cost, $1.00 or $10.00 what is the point about cost?* 

_This paper towel method and soaking in water germination practices are talked about so much, it is as if it is some how superior to what has been going on for "Millions" of years in nature, I don't buy it and neither does science.
_
I fully agree that Pre-germination works, but I would take a conservative guess that 80% of those that use this method, do not have the sanitary conditions to pull it off indefinitely. It is like not practicing safe sex, and bragging about I have never caught anything, the odds are against you and sooner or later you will catch something!

The problem I have is if the tap root sustains damage and the embryo does not develop properly, and the final result is the plant never reaches it's genetic potential or has problems while growing, STOP BLAMING THE BREEDERS!


----------



## kindnug (Feb 3, 2013)

Who said anything about cost...I'm germinating all my seeds the same in root plugs(no I don't pre-germinate)

I see you keep coming to defend saying its the medium when all our plants get the same medium + only certain ceeds are failing.

It was a freebie for me>I'd hate to be the person spending $ on the one I received

I invested months growing it just to chop it down because of male balls growing next to female calyx+lucky I see it before they burst.

15 plants in the EXACT same conditions finished out top quality(they were all in full sun open fields)
I never have germination or growth problems...always healthy #1 priority

I don't blame breeders>I blame the bad genetics


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 3, 2013)

i've always been happy with the 2 day soak method wherever i learned that from... soak your seeds 24 hours, try to tap them to the bottom if they'll sink, soak another 24 hours, and plant them. a big reason besides it working reliably that i like is that it's easy to label multiple strains in side order ketchup cups or yoghurt cups etc. never liked the paper towel soak. i've gotten mold with that before. some people like to scuff their seeds with fine grit sandpaper for better water uptake too. i didn't notice any significant increase in viability doing that.

the biggest improvement in viability i've seen is using a humidity dome, especially in cold rooms in winter, but even in summer it speeds sprouting up a lot. it doesn't work well with peat pellets though as there's a very fine line between drying out and mold that's harder to balance than using something rgat's at least mostly watertight like planter cups or small containers


----------



## audiophile (Feb 3, 2013)

If you read better than you spell, you would see that someone has mentioned cost many times in this thread. *A little knowledge is a dangerous thing when it comes to this hobby. *How in the hell do you judge a variety of marijuana on *ONE* seed???? I could write the same silly comments about hermies with Mr. Nice, Sensi, Mandala and other real breeders because ONE of their seeds did not perform as expected, but why do something as narrow minded as that? 

*All marijuana is not the same and when you grow many different varieties often they all have different needs, so when one does not respond as the others in the grow some how something is wrong with it. What about the other CH9 customers that have grown the same variety with no problems, are they lying about the results, of course not. *

In a forum like this you get many clowns that just like to argue. 

It is like when someone says everybody that has Red shoes stand up, you invariably get some clown that stands up and says I have Blue shoes, then you have to tell him sit your ass down no one is talking to you!


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 4, 2013)

> *How in the hell do you judge a variety of marijuana on ONE seed?*


well first off, take a 180 at the fork in the road that says hell, and then if you get a really great single, you know the strain is very easily capable of greatness. as much as control freaks bitch and whine about stabilization at the expense of better hybrid vigor, then a stable seed should be uniform in results, right?

of course it's a little more complicated than that. one bad result doesn't make a strain suck, but a lot of them put together do. if trolls did as much adding to knowledge instead of trying to to rule it out, oh forgot where i was going with that. oh yeah... shutthefuckupis is knowledge interruptus.

i'll give CH9's jack another try as well as their jack 33. it was interesting as a mid for a few reasons and i don't recall any hermies, but i didn't check either as i've only seen that in highland thai regs which is what that strain does naturally.

*one seed is one vote. *that's what the fuck value any report on a single seed is worth! more votes tells the whole story eventually. dismissing voices is the tool of liars and tyrants (hell can be a freudian slip). that's how the GOP scum get away with the pure evil they espouse... go negative, go early.



> *if everybody tells it like it is, there shouldn't be any problems in a democracy.*


 i wish i had a recording of that one lying SOB slipping up and blurting something along the lines of _"facts are disputable"

_three out of three excellent single fems from DNA sure as heck means 3x a lot of something to me with my one vote of liking my CH9 jack freebie that will hopefully turn into 2 more votes re-running it and trying 33. i really liked the compact dense structure of jack without a lot of odor or stone to it's happy buzz.one good seed can lead to further testing of a strain too. if you get something great, you'll want to see it again. that's another value of 1 see. a lot of great can come from 1 seed like the strain known as dumpster in which an abandoned orphan, literally sprouting in a garbage dumpster turns into some awesome strain everyone loves, and oh they should make a rags to riches movie of the story...

one is the check against the balance of insanity when people turn into self destructive lemmings.


----------



## audiophile (Feb 4, 2013)

One of the main reasons breeders grow out 100's if not 1000's of plants is to find the pheno-typical traits they are looking for to breed with in the first place. If you use poly hybrids to produce any kind of seed (feminized or regular), you will see differences in the off spring, which translates into desirable and undesirable traits. F1 generations between two heirloom varieties will still have differences, but they will still be more uniform than anything being offered today by most breeders.

Mango Haze, do all the off spring smell like mango's of course not, does this mean you should have found it in one seed..... you could, but in 15 or 20 will be more accurate! Serious growers grow out varieties more than once to at least get to know its traits, but that is probably a waste of time.

Depending on how feminized seeds are produced they also have some distinct pheno-typical traits that vary in the gene pool. *Who said you can't find something good from one seed, I didn't, I said you cannot judge a variety from one seed, but maybe you can. 
If you find something great you keep it, that is why most people take cuttings or clones if you will, if you expect to reproduce the same thing with every seed you will be disappointed.

The term searching for the Holy Grail in this hobby is quoted for a reason*. 

*I want to see different phenos, that way I have a better chance of finding something great at home, instead of in a dumpster.*


----------



## kindnug (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm the only person with a problem with these ceed... 

Nope...I have never had a hermie from Mr.Nice/G13Labs/Dinafem
It's obvious that more than one of your seeds has hermi traits. Just because I had ONE bad seeds doesn't change the FACT that others are buying full packs and getting multiple hermaphrodite plants next to HEALTHY plants from other breeders.

All plants need the same general things and my plants had 0 deficiency>all green

You want to argue>but I've grown SINGLE FREE CEEDS from many breeders and never a hermi until I tried greenbud.
I'm not passing judgement on the whole catalogue because of that one ceed. Just giving my experience with it.


I don't start arguments> I state FACTS

I was going to buy a pack or 2 just to check for myself but if you are affiliated with CH9 then I will be spending my $$ on more reliable genetics + breeders with better customer service


----------



## kindnug (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't care if it takes 10 or 1000 ceeds to find a good pheno...Every1 finds different pheno. and no1 is claiming all ceeds should be the same!

What they are saying is that the ceeds shouldn't have Genetic hermi. I've yet to see a good representation from a CH9 ceed.

Where's the pictures of finished buds? I want to see some...


----------



## audiophile (Feb 4, 2013)

> I don't care if it takes 10 or 1000 ceeds to find a good pheno...Every1 finds different pheno. and no1 is claiming all ceeds should be the same!


 Who said they were?



> What they are saying is that the ceeds shouldn't have Genetic hermi. I've yet to see a good representation from a CH9 ceed.


Define genetic hermi!
How do we know you can be a judge of good representation?


> Where's the pictures of finished buds? I want to see some.


 
You can find pictures of CH9 gear all over the net as well as in the "Big Book of Buds".

Kindnug, what are you talking about? How do you know it is a genetic hermi, you don't! You are full of more shit than a "Christmas Goose" when it comes to bashing CH9. You can find pictures of CH9 gear all over the net as well as in the "Big Book of Buds", so show me all the pictures of CH9 plants that hermied? Most will not show such pics, because they do not exist or you would see immediately why they hermied, the sorry grow skills.

This is the same "bullshit" you hear from other forums, Sensi is better than Mr. Nice, the guys from Mr. Nice say that Sensi is no good etc. Instead of playing this when it comes to seed companies "who is stronger Batman or Super Man" crap, just grow what you like, if others would look at the beginning of this thread you would see that most of this B.S. has been exposed for what it is!
*
If you do not like CH9 do not use it, the Marx Brothers could figure this one out! I have never had any problems with their varieties, so I do not agree that everything they sell is no good!

*You can put me down as a troll, agent, cash cropper and all the other dumb ass statements made about people who will not gang up on companies based on stories that change every time they are told.


----------



## greengrowthexpert (Feb 4, 2013)

_I grew out Jack from CH9, smoke was potent, i'd give it a B+, plant grows vigorously(at least my pheno did) finished before the rest of my plants with a 83 gram harvest.


GGE_


----------



## Borgarden (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm growing a jack right now, very healthy and good leaf placement. How many watts were you using to get your 83 g's?


----------



## ismy13 (Feb 9, 2013)

hi,i grow many ch9 female seeds and it s very good for me:

*HPG13 x Vintage 2006 in 12/12 50 days* in half gallon recipients



bud







with organza





ch9 family


----------



## highfirejones (Feb 11, 2013)

im on about day 2 and 3 of ch9 vintage06 and a Jack, going good so far


----------



## Sea of Purple (Feb 27, 2013)

I just grabbed the Critical Mass 33 from Attitude are people still having issues with hermies? I know this thread was started over a couple of years ago and just wondering if anyone has grown a stable version of Critical Mass 33?


----------



## Smolenja10 (Mar 8, 2013)

hazey grapes said:


> another attack directed at me...
> 
> first off... the only "flavor of the minute" strain i've grown so far is TGA subcool's jack's cleaner 2 because they have such a solid reputation and delivered the goods in the 3 consistent plants i sampled.
> 
> ...


just cant help myself.

You continuously contradict yourself not only here, but in multiple posts.
So if i understand correctly, you like mids. Better weed is bad because you dont like it, and your way of doing things is better.. right, right. 
And this other weed, grown under HPS lamps... It has higher THC profiles but yours is better? Oh, right. Your better.
Maybe its because youve supposedly been growing marijuana since the 80's. But then again, Im the king of France and ruler of the planet Omichron Persei 8, and this is the internet. 

Growing a single plant from seed is not a good or efficient way to test genetics or get the best product. Not at all.

Your a pretentious cunt. It seems as though you know what your talking about, but that doesnt get around the fact that you suck. Pissing and moaning about how pretentious you are. Cunt.


----------



## Choreboy (Mar 16, 2013)

Day 35 of 12/12 on one of the most beautiful scrogs (Scottyballs Style) I've ever seen and I've seen many. Strain is CH9 Jack (freebie from the tude) and she's grown with 0 problems in perfect conditions but upon inspection this morning she has dropped her balls and has nanners poking from some of the nicest tops. Until today I did nothing but rave about this girl and now my heart is broken.


----------



## audiophile (Mar 21, 2013)

That does sound bad. Perhaps, if it is not too much trouble, can you show us all what this setup that you have looks like, along with the hermie plant of course.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Mar 21, 2013)

I am flowering a CH9 vintage 2006 ( Got it in the Tude Christmas bash) and it has great side branching and structure. Easy to grow, no probs with nute defiencies etc. It's only been in 1 week now. Not much stretch, it's a short little plant. (vegged for 6 weeks, but I took 4 cuttings at week 3 so that probably slowed down it's veg a little)
Anyhow, it looks great. Will update more as it buds.


----------



## beans davis (Mar 23, 2013)

Choreboy said:


> Day 35 of 12/12 on one of the most beautiful scrogs (Scottyballs Style) I've ever seen and I've seen many. Strain is CH9 Jack (freebie from the tude) and she's grown with 0 problems in perfect conditions but upon inspection this morning she has dropped her balls and has nanners poking from some of the nicest tops. Until today I did nothing but rave about this girl and now my heart is broken.


I told yall along time ago on this thread this was going to happen...nobody listens.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 23, 2013)

Sea of Purple said:


> I just grabbed the Critical Mass 33 from Attitude are people still having issues with hermies? I know this thread was started over a couple of years ago and just wondering if anyone has grown a stable version of Critical Mass 33?


I grew one plant. No issues at all. Pretty good smoke. Didn't keep it, maybe it was worthy of another attempt though.


----------



## greengrowthexpert (Mar 31, 2013)

Well, everybody talking about CH9, I have nothing to say yet. Just started 50 seeds from them, 20 jack, 20 vintage 2006, 1 herijuana jack, 2 pow 33, 2 white shark, 1 vintage, 2 g bolt. These will all be grown outdoor in 5-20 gallon pots and my own mix of soil. Ill be sure to post pictures when I near havest.. also my blimburn, mango has about another 30 days


----------



## ricky1lung (Mar 31, 2013)

I have a few on the way. 
Thanks for the info


----------



## hairdresser (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi fellow growers, Im new to this forum but id like to say that about 2 Years ago i did 10 Pack of their Indor mix and nearly all went hermi on me. that was worst battle of my life because i could not afford to loose this crop as that would mean no smoke for long long time. 4 weeks of pulling nanners every couple of days on plant with lst was a nightmare!


----------



## kindnug (Apr 1, 2013)

If you plant CH9, you better hawkeye that shit until late flowering.


----------



## Old Dog New tricks (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow........what a hate filled convo! I just want to say that, first, I am not with CH9 in any way!!_ I got 3 packs of seeds from The Tude. 5 OUT OF 15 OF THEM POPPED! 3 of those died within the first 48 hours. I am not a novice. I have been growing outside, here and there, for 20 years; inside, consistantly for the past 5. I bought 3 diff strains. The 5 that sprouted died within the first week of being above ground. I emailed Peter @ CH9. He was a complete ASSHOLE from his first answer. He said that I was an incompetent grower, and he doubted that I could name the seeds that he released to The Attitude. Also, that he was tired of theives trying to get seeds for free. After I pointed out, "Fuck you''! " I didn't ask you for shit, mother fucker", we both calmed down and talked via email for a couple days. I will say that he responded to my complaint faster than ANY company ever; within the first hour of the email......and it was on a Saturday! He had already sent out replacement packs(15 seeds) by our second communication, and a ton of freebies!(7 seeds, all different strains)
Thought I would show the end result. This was added to the "Newbie Central" forum of this site under an existing post "Blue Lemon Thai". This shit was great!!! No Hermies! No anything but an amazing plant! I have since grown to fruition BLUE LEMON THAI, WHITE SHARK(great smell, but nothing to write home about) and just harvested P.O.W 33. This POW is the stickiest, oddiest smelling "Trich Monster" that I have EVER grown. I only will get about 1.5 oz from her, but the preliminary bud test........F.U.C.K.!!!!! This shit is very strong! I had it hanging for 2 weeks.(whole plant in tact) Even the leaves give a good buzz! Never had any grow problems with gear that he sent directly. Don't know if that makes a difference, or if I just got some old stock from The Tude......or, if I fucked something up. Either way, I have not had any probs since. This 26" tall, 28" wide BLT(Incrdible Hulk) gave me just 6 grams shy of 5 oz. Just my 2 cents. And one more thing...... calm the fuck down!!!! This is a cannabis site......mellow.......mellow, that's right, there you go..............._Peace my brothers and sisters.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 22, 2013)

Good 4 you, finally some1 finds something decent in these beans.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 22, 2013)

I personally don't like growing 30-50 plants just to get a few successful plants.
I can grow 5 beans from other breeders and have a hard time deciding which to keep.


----------



## Old Dog New tricks (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm just glad that we didn't talk so much shit to each other that it cost me the gear! Turns out.....his shit is legit! I had some real issues with the first batch. I was convinced that his seeds were not worth shit, but round 2 of the "CH9" saga and, well......you see for yourself. I had a bad experience with KC Brains and Nirvana early on, and swore that I would never use their gear again, but this thread is making me reconsider.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Apr 23, 2013)

The CH9 Bubba 33 is so fucking nice, a real underdog. It is hard to believe all the negative feedback on CH9. But then again everyone has a different experience.


----------



## goodro wilson (Apr 23, 2013)

I grew a jack33 that was a pos plant grew like shit stretched all out had deficincies ended up chunkin it outside 
To finish that said it did taste great like some jack should taste. Promised myself I wouldn't buy anymore ch9 but then I grew out blue lemon Thai and it was good. I thought it would be better bc it came from motarbel 
Still wont grow their gear but they are ok good price for sure I do like that


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 23, 2013)

CH9 Vintage 2006 UFO freebie from the Attitude, 28 days in flower. Picture is 2 weeks old.


----------



## Old Dog New tricks (Apr 23, 2013)

Damn, looks frosty Rocky! How tall is she, and what was your veg? Beautiful plant bro.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 24, 2013)

Old Dog New tricks said:


> Damn, looks frosty Rocky! How tall is she, and what was your veg? Beautiful plant bro.


I originally was going to mother this one, so I took 4 cuttings from her, then I read that it has relatively small yields (2+ oz. per plant), so I vegged her 2 more weeks to recover from cutting stress, then put her in 12/12. Total veg time was 6 weeks. Those pics were at day 28. It is on week 7 now. It is still swelling and even producing some new pistils, so I am impressed. Hopefully I am past the hermie danger zone at 7weeks.
This one is supposed to finish in 7-8 so we'll see. I'll post some new pics tonight.


----------



## Old Dog New tricks (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info, Rocky. I am thinking of running the Toxic Blue, or the Critical Mass 33 next. Will keep you updated. Peace.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Apr 25, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> View attachment 2628835View attachment 2628836View attachment 2628837CH9 Vintage 2006 UFO freebie from the Attitude, 28 days in flower. Picture is 2 weeks old.


Wow Rocky your plant looks amazing. You are a skilled grower! Those genetics look pretty nice to me.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 26, 2013)

Old Dog New tricks said:


> Thanks for the info, Rocky. I am thinking of running the Toxic Blue, or the Critical Mass 33 next. Will keep you updated. Peace.


Critical Mass is supposed to be good, keep us posted


----------



## Old Dog New tricks (Apr 26, 2013)

Decided to go with (2) Critical Mass (1) Pineapple Skunk (3) Delahaze (2) AMS and (1) Grapefruit Kush(reveg). Had all this shit lying around. Definitely keeping the Delahaze and AMS. The Pineapple Skunk is suppose to be 15-18%, but I have some OG Kush from Humboldt Seed Organazation 21%. We will see how it goes. I know that it is a pain in the ass to run diff strains, but I am no novice, and I have the time to have a little fun this grow!!!!!! Post some pic soon. Peace


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 27, 2013)

Old Dog New tricks said:


> Decided to go with (2) Critical Mass (1) Pineapple Skunk (3) Delahaze (2) AMS and (1) Grapefruit Kush(reveg). Had all this shit lying around. Definitely keeping the Delahaze and AMS. The Pineapple Skunk is suppose to be 15-18%, but I have some OG Kush from Humboldt Seed Organazation 21%. We will see how it goes. I know that it is a pain in the ass to run diff strains, but I am no novice, and I have the time to have a little fun this grow!!!!!! Post some pic soon. Peace


I'm running five strains right now. Mostly because I threw in three different freebies from The Attitude. I don't raise and lower my lights. Some of the plants I LST, some I crop and some I leave alone. I just raise the pots on bricks or smaller buckets to keep an even canopy. Yeah its a pain in the ass, but it's cool to see all the different strains stack buds. 
It's more like a perpetual grow for me. As soon as a plant finishes, another from the veg tent takes its place. It kind of sucks to manage, but I keep a chart and log to track projected finish dates and try to time clones and veg times with what goes in the flower room next. It is alot of fun if you have the time.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 27, 2013)

cleverpiggy said:


> Wow Rocky your plant looks amazing. You are a skilled grower! Those genetics look pretty nice to me.


Thanks. Sometimes you just get lucky. That is one seed from a UFO freebie from the Tude. I did take a cutting though. It is 4 weeks in veg now and looks just like the mom thats in flower. I think I may mother her and keep this strain alive. It is one stinky bitch!


----------



## ricky1lung (Apr 27, 2013)

Im growing a white shark & a herijuana jack.

They both took a beating in trasplant, the jack lost almost all
of its roots but has since recovered and is showing nice growth again.

The white shark is one of the best growth wise across the 4 strains
I have running.


----------



## lektromike (May 13, 2013)

just planted 50 of their seeds for this years outdoor opp. my friends didnt have any issues with their strains, so i thought id give them a chance! time will tell...


----------



## pizzapuffer (May 16, 2013)

i got jack and vintage 2006. liking that pic of the vintage 2006. didnt say ufo after it though. was going to just give them away cause they were freebies but i might want to keep it now. mine were from the single seed centre. although all the free ones i got so far lacked in potency, they made up for it in flavor.


----------



## TrichomeBob (May 17, 2013)

Ch9 have some pretty good beans, the ones I've grown have been clones from a friend but all been good. If u haven't heard of bodhi seeds either there goOd totoo also there's sum old dude who sells under classic seeds, he shit is real good but doesn't sell on tude, he's on the seed depot, Esko is good too on there


----------



## Kite High (May 17, 2013)

TrichomeBob said:


> Ch9 have some pretty good beans, the ones I've grown have been clones from a friend but all been good. If u haven't heard of bodhi seeds either there goOd totoo also there's sum old dude who sells under classic seeds, he shit is real good but doesn't sell on tude, he's on the seed depot, Esko is good too on there


Classic has some potent as fuck strains for sure


----------



## goDsnataS (May 17, 2013)

I planted my four CH9 freebies I got from SOS last year; Aroma, Jack, Super Haze, and FG13. The Aroma was bad but everything else is strong and healthy. I'm giving the Super Haze and FG13 to another patient because they are much bigger than everything else, and would do better outdoors. The Jack has very wide indica leaves and close nodes so I'm gonna give her a shot.


----------



## teoborg (May 17, 2013)

I'm growing outside a POW33, she's 21 days old and she stinks badly already. Do they really have original Motas genetics? If they do then they should be more than fire ..


----------



## mackdx (May 18, 2013)

I have a few POWs and blue lemon thai that are already starting to smell skunks at two weeks. Had good luck with the blue lemon thai last year. 

Also grabbed a bag of the blue skunk CH9 just released. Cheap enough so I thought I would give them a run outdoord


----------



## HazeHeaven (May 18, 2013)

mackdx said:


> I have a few POWs and blue lemon thai that are already starting to smell skunks at two weeks. Had good luck with the blue lemon thai last year.
> 
> Also grabbed a bag of the blue skunk CH9 just released. Cheap enough so I thought I would give them a run outdoord


Can you please give more specifics on the BLT? I just started one and can't find much info on the strain. It's one of CH9's most expensive strains so I'm assuming it's quite good. Got mine as a freebee and had one more open spot in the garden.


----------



## mackdx (May 18, 2013)

The BLT was good to me outside last year. (Smoking some BHO made from its trimmings right now!). Easy to grow and one plant yielded about 9 oz dry. I posted a smoke report on RIU last fall if you search


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 19, 2013)

I am growing Vintage 2006 as one of my regulars in my perpetual grow. I love it as a good fast finisher with respectable yields and great smoke. It finishes in 50 days, clones like a dream and responds well to all forms of training. 
I got that one ceed as a freebie and now I am looking at trying some more CH9 gear. 
I only have one exampe, but it has done exactly as described on the breeders description and I will be buying some CH9 gear in the near future.


----------



## calicat (May 19, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I am growing Vintage 2006 as one of my regulars in my perpetual grow. I love it as a good fast finisher with respectable yields and great smoke. It finishes in 50 days, clones like a dream and responds well to all forms of training.
> I got that one ceed as a freebie and now I am looking at trying some more CH9 gear.
> I only have one exampe, but it has done exactly as described on the breeders description and I will be buying some CH9 gear in the near future.


You should try their herijuana jack 33. Good yielder and it tasted like grapefruit hash.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 19, 2013)

calicat said:


> You should try their herijuana jack 33. Good yielder and it tasted like grapefruit hash.


 I am seriously looking at that one. One of my fears is that it will be indica dominant it will be couchlock and munchie smoke. I know the straight Herrijuana is supposed to be couchlock, munchie smoke, but I love everything that has Jack Herer in it. 
Was the smoke a nice high? I bet that grapefruity taste comes from the Jack. I have that smell hanging right now from a Jack Diesel I chopped yesterday.
I have seen your grows and your plants always look great. I almost ordered that a couple weeks ago. I might have to pull the trigger on that one. hmm.......


----------



## calicat (May 19, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I am seriously looking at that one. One of my fears is that it will be indica dominant it will be couchlock and munchie smoke. I know the straight Herrijuana is supposed to be couchlock, munchie smoke, but I love everything that has Jack Herer in it.
> Was the smoke a nice high? I bet that grapefruity taste comes from the Jack. I have that smell hanging right now from a Jack Diesel I chopped yesterday.
> I have seen your grows and your plants always look great. I almost ordered that a couple weeks ago. I might have to pull the trigger on that one. hmm.......


It was indica dominant and finished in 51 days. The high was cerebral in nature but smoke too much and it will travel to your body. And yes your correct it leaned to their Jack a great union of hash plant, ed rosenthal super bud, Jack Herer and whatever the heck is ch9 flower.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 19, 2013)

Is that an individual scrog using a milk crate? That looks awesome. I was looking at doing something similar with a rectangular rubbermaid tub and some 1"x2" fence, zip-tied to sticks sunk vertically into the soil at the edge of the pot. 
I do a multi strain perpetual, so I would only be able to do it with each plant. If I just flipped a rectangular milk crate over my lst'd Jack Diesel I have in a rubbermaid, I could do something similar. 
Nice job, gives me more to think about


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 19, 2013)

calicat said:


> It was indica dominant and finished in 51 days. The high was cerebral in nature but smoke too much and it will travel to your body. And yes your correct it leaned to their Jack a great union of hash plant, ed rosenthal super bud, Jack Herer and whatever the heck is ch9 flower.


 I noticed a lot of the CH9 strains are fairly nondescript. I looked at that Vintage 2006 on their website and it says it is Hash Plant x Power Plant x Jack Herer. It is surprizingly good! I am running another one in flower now and will probably be keeping it as a steady day smoke. Fastest finisher I have seen yet. Exactly 50 days.
CH9 has a quite a few strains that use the Jack Herer in the genetics. Seems to be a nice lineage they use.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 19, 2013)

What is that CH9 flower? I have seen a couple positive reviews on it. 
Sometimes I wonder if their names discourage some people from trying them. I know everytime I smoke my Vintage 2006 with someone, they ask what it's called and I wish I had some clever sounding response. Since discovering the strain lineage, I have thought of calling it Jackghani. It smokes and kind of tastes like Afghan Kush, with an uplifting Jack Herer cerebrel buzz.


----------



## calicat (May 19, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> What is that CH9 flower? I have seen a couple positive reviews on it.
> Sometimes I wonder if their names discourage some people from trying them. I know everytime I smoke my Vintage 2006 with someone, they ask what it's called and I wish I had some clever sounding response. Since discovering the strain lineage, I have thought of calling it Jackghani. It smokes and kind of tastes like Afghan Kush, with an uplifting Jack Herer cerebrel buzz.


Could not tell you. And I looked at some strain archives and it is still listed as unknown. I have not tried emailing ch9 yet nor do I think they would tell me if its a secret of theirs lol. Oh and yeah I saw someone do a milk crate flipped over doing a mobile scrog. I thought it was quite ingenious so I tried it myself. My flaw was not enough vegetation time to fill the entire crate prior to photoperiod switch. But results with the limited vegetation time I was impressed with the results.


----------



## lektromike (Jul 28, 2013)

Im growing ch9 gear since a year, never had any issues. all of the strains ive tried had a lovely tight indica structure which i love, very vigorous and healthy growing plants. so far i tried pow33, toxic blue, hashgirl, afghan haze, kushmatic, climax, warlock x vintage, blue skunk. i think thats enough to say that their gear is legit. Peter maybe hasnt got great customer skills, but when youll exchange a couple of sentences with him and youll get to know him, youll find that his a really nice, down to earth fellow, just tired of bullshit like that.. if ye dont wanna spend a lot of money try their cheapest strains, theyre really affordable and Pete always throws in some freebies so ye can try some other strains. stop relying on some internet fear, hate and bullshit and find out for yerselves!! yes, its my first post here, but ye have to start from somewhere, right? i prefer to spend my time in my garden than in the front of a screen.. maybe other people like arjan or swerve have better marketing skills, but how many people had hermie issues with their strains and yet his still calling himself a "king of cannabis" (my bollox). they charge a tenner per seed and no ones complaining? i was banned from commenting on greenhouses fb page just beacause i said that arjan only smokes in front of camera and it wasnt a lie.. so no one sees a problem with that? gwan, take these 20 euros out of yer pockets and find for yerselves!! gwan CH9!! dont let any fearfull people break ye! yer the man Pete!!


----------



## mackdx (Jul 30, 2013)

Lektromike

What was your experience with the Blue Skunk? I have a few running outdoors and they seem to be very vigorous.


----------



## cannagrowermed (Oct 25, 2013)

you are Neil at seedfinder who robbed www.ch9seeds.com last year to run your affiliate with a big shop and you talk like this of peter, what a shame seedfinder.net

you do not help customers, you run your affiliates, you segregated ch9 for jealousy, you discriminated them, you snet an email saying they were big loosers compare to big seedbank but again the breeder there never wanted to be a big seedbank but a breeder, not a seedbroker like them, its totally different but you really tried by posting the response to the bad email you sent. You were so abusive robbing their website name.


----------



## Wannabreed (Oct 27, 2013)

Try the CH9 Humboldt if you're not looking for a couchlock stone. Some of the tastiest smoke around, visually impressive (especially outdoors) and always yields well. I have their Warlock x Vintage 2006 and a couple of Hashgirls in the dirt now. I definitely have nothing bad to say about CH9.


----------



## lektromike (Dec 5, 2013)

mackdx said:


> Lektromike
> 
> What was your experience with the Blue Skunk? I have a few running outdoors and they seem to be very vigorous.


I love it! I had it outdoors, very vigorous plants, tasty smoke, makes great water hash, bho made with its trimmings tasted like afghani goodness..  its discontinued now, i have one plant in 3rd week of flower, took some clones of her but i havent got too much space now, so well see how this one smokes. got some gryphon33, afghan haze, pow33, warlock x vintage in 3rd week as well. just ordered herijuana jack, pow33 x skunk haze and flower. I really like their stuff. cheers!


----------



## xGrimace (Dec 5, 2013)

Take a look at my grows, they consist of CH9 Female Seeds C99 and Jack.


----------



## mackdx (Dec 5, 2013)

I ended up harvesting two blue Skunk outdoors this year (third got ripped). Great smoke with very good yield. When trimming you got hit in the face with a vicious lemon smell that would make your eyes water. Unfortunately it has been discontinued. Good thing I still have a few seeds. CH9 blue lemon Thai is good as well.


----------



## bass1014 (Dec 5, 2013)

just finished growing a bush from female seeds its a c-99 indoor.. smells of fruit and not weed, taste the same ,nice and smooth smoke,with a fruity tase to it, finishes in a short 55 days after sign of female .. grows so easy in hydro or dirt. i am cloning the hell out of these .. i took 65 clones off the bush and yielded a cool 9 oz. off the bush.. the last pic was the stem after the the cut.. dried in 8 days and still have a few jars in the closet..lol clones will shoot right on up with no veg time i can get an oz off each clone if i veg the clone for two weeks, just a single stalk plant weighing an oz each. the pic sux due to a magnetic ballast but the clones on the left are a no veg clone i got close to an oz each off them..


----------



## hazey grapes (Dec 5, 2013)

i've seen a couple people rag on CH9, but i was really impressed by their compact, afghani SOG looking jack that was virtually odor free and a true mid with a heavy body thump, but no serious de-motivation, and plenty of euphoria and potency like a true mid. if THAT were bred to hazes at the start instead of afghanis, skunk #1 & NL5, there should be even better hazes available now. i'm guessing the secret is the ed rosenthal super bud. it's a really nice mid that smiles better than skunk #1, masterkush & blueberry to me. it's also dirt cheap! i wanted to try their jack 33 too.


----------



## lektromike (Mar 9, 2014)

thats only a couple of ch9 plants grown by me, and Im not a pro grower by any means. just a hobbyist. peace yo! like i said im not a pro. the pics are: tent of mixed ch9 stuff, gryphon33, pow33, afghan haze33, pow33 (green pheno). no issues at all, not even one nanner... take care amigos!


----------



## testiclees (Mar 12, 2014)

audiophile said:


> You have already been told once that you are not a grower, so stop trying to pass yourself off as one. Just because seeds sprout and start growing, doesn't make anyone a grower, seeds sprout on their own in nature with no so called grower present.
> 
> To be a grower you have to have some understanding of basic horticulture, sadly this is not the case.


your post reads like you got a sphincter like a clowns pocket. lay off A hole


----------



## testiclees (Mar 12, 2014)

dang mike those are titans bro...congrats


----------



## Old Dog New tricks (Mar 22, 2014)

What's up RIU? I haven't posted much on this or any site. I just wanted to add a little insight into what CH9's strain potential can be. Peter can be a dick pretty much, no doubt. I guess I would be too, if I had people constantly talking shit about something I was passionate about. I had problems with 2 seed packs I got last year from "The Attitude." I let him know, because it was the second batch that only 1 seed germed....and I am not a noob. I did full organics, and all other beans from other breeders had no problems. After him being a dick, and me saying a few "Fuck yous" to him, we both calmed down and talked like grown ups. He sent me replacements for the 2 packs, plus several other packs to try out. He sent them directly from CH9, and I have to say, that made all the difference. I posted a grow guide for my Blue Lemon Thai. This shit is AMAZING, and super fast. I saw a ways back, someone was asking to see successful grows from CH9, so I thought I would contribute. I am not very tech savvy, so just search BLUE LEMON THAI on RIU. It's only 3 pages long, and you an see pics of Old Dogs' BLT starting at the top of page 2. Enjoy, and keep it mellow RIU.......it's just weed my brothers and sisters. Peace


----------



## Old Dog New tricks (Mar 23, 2014)

My fault guys. To be more specific, go to RIU's newbie central forum, page 5 under Blue lemon thai. Peace


----------



## zx12r (Sep 30, 2014)

Haven't posted on here in years but found this thread as I was doing my research before growing out a freebie P.O.W. 33 I got from Attitude. I vegged this plant under a 400w mh for 11 weeks as I was doing some first time experimenting with LST, super cropping, and lolly-popping.

For nutes I used Earth Juice Grow, Bloom, Meta K, Microblast, and molasses.

It was then flowered in a 2k watt hps room with 5 other freebies that I had received.

She was a very vigorous plant that always bounced back from whatever errors I made such as being too aggressive with my super cropping. Even with all the stress I was giving her she never popped one nanner.

The buds on this girl were INCREDABLE!! They were like little crystal covered golf balls. I managed to pull 3 dry ounces off her which is pretty good all things considered.

Oddly enough, I don't smoke so I have to take my wife's and her friends word for it that it was the best smoke they've had. Even better than the Burmese Kush that I've been growing and that they fell in love with.

Now mind you, I am far from a professional/expert grower but I do ok. And I must say that CH9's P.O.W. 33 is one of the best strains I've grown and I will definitely be growing again.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 30, 2014)

zx12r said:


> I vegged this plant under a 400w mh for 11 weeks as I was doing some first time experimenting with LST, super cropping, and lolly-popping.
> 
> I managed to pull 3 dry ounces off her which is pretty good all things considered.


After 11 weeks veg, just 3 zips? I'd expect 3 zips off a plant that went 11 weeks total veg [3] and bloom[8].


----------



## Eris khaos (May 17, 2016)

One thing I have noticed about ch9 seeds is that they have a strong o.g. background in their female plants. And one thing I know is that you have to pay attention to detail when growing majority of o.g's or you will not get best results. When you start out with plants with a strong o.g. background it is best to under fertilize a bit, let the plants tell you what they need each strain is different. At least until you have gained some experience with that particular strain then you can dial it in. Otherwise it's a crap shoot when you are used to plants you can pound with nutes.


----------

